# Dilemma on meeting new people



## UKbrownBoy (Apr 22, 2014)

Hi everyone, first of all apologies if this has already been posted...
I've been in Dubai for about 4 months, i'm British, 26 year old male, don't drink.

Back home i had a lot of friends who i used to hang out with in places that didn't revolve around alcohol, I am trying to make friends in Dubai...however it seems everyone in Dubai that's from back home is all about getting wasted.

I've tried a few meetup groups but have so far walked into weirdo's, sub-continental c**k fests, and again....bars. Is there a group within this community here that is from the UK (I have made many european friends who spread further afield than a bar/pub/club), that I can meet like minded brits, that just want to explore other things Dubai has to offer?

***it's not a race/nationality thing, sometimes you just want to talk about things only a fellow Brit would get, like Ant & Dec, Twinnings tea, London, Northerners, Cheryl Cole being hot yet talentless)***


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Sadly you're right most Brits are all about getting trashed - it's so damn boring! It's going to be very hard to find an 'only' Brit group who doesn't do those things.

I would suggest widening your horizons - most Brits here don't actually want to talk about that stuff - there's a reason we left the UK. We have more International view points and experiences. All my Brit friends are married to or dating people of other nationalities, so we naturally become more open to other things.

Don't limit yourself and embrace the opportunity to expand your horizons instead of being hung up and stuck on things from home - because I hate to say it, if you do that, you will end up super lonely.

Get into sports, join a gym.

Plus I hate to say it, the things you've listed are conversation topics for teenagers - not intellectual adults.


----------



## dleemartin (Apr 29, 2014)

Sounds like your in the wrong city friend it is what it is. Don't like it there's always a place called home.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

dleemartin said:


> Don't like it there's always a place called home.


Today's internet award for answering a cliche with an even bigger cliche goes to.........


----------



## Alfred1 (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm intrigued to know what a sub continental c**k fest is?
I must have led a sheltered life.

But in my humble opinion you've got two types of people out here (obviously very broadly speaking)....and I'm aware this generalisation is another big cliché....

The people that I term "divorced cockney chancers" who are all about 'avin it large and boozing. Of course they're not all cockneys but that image sums it up quite well, they come out here, talk their way into roles, drink in the right circles and bang as many Filipino hookers that they can manage. These people often wear polo shirts with the collar turned up.
I've heard them called other things, someone recently told me he calls them 'Journeyman expats', same thing though, often not great at their jobs, but have the gift of the gab (amongst other similar types) and drink in the right circles.

Then you've got normal family people, they come out here, do a job, go home to their families, don't go boozing at every opportunity, socialise with other family people and avoid the 'divorced cockney chancers' like the plague.

I socialise with people that like the same things I do, same sports, same topical conversation, etc, and generally don't get ridiculously drunk, don't spend their money on hookers and don't talk cobblers about Ant & Dec, Cheryl Cole or David Beckhams underpants.

My suggestion would be to take up a hobby, golf, shooting, motocross, etc.
Then join a club and you'll make friends there.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

UKbrownBoy said:


> **it's not a race/nationality thing, sometimes you just want to talk about things only a fellow Brit would get, like Ant & Dec, Twinnings tea, London, Northerners, Cheryl Cole being hot yet talentless)***


 You're not selling it....
Sounds like a godawful conversation!


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

vantage said:


> You're not selling it....
> Sounds like a godawful conversation!


I say 'old chap', I had a rather spiffing Earl Gray at tiffin the other day with those two lads called 'Ant and Dec'. Although I have to say they simply cannot grasp the concept of keeping ones pinky at full extension, rather they seemed to prefer to grab the china with two hands. Possibly frightened to death of spilling some as in 'Elizabeth at Mrs Bucket's coffee mornings' what what.

How's that my good man Vantage?


----------



## UKbrownBoy (Apr 22, 2014)

Some of the responses...some helpful, some to boost ones own ego (well done from behind a screen) and some just shouldn't have even commented, that's how helpful they were.

first of all, I can get my intellectual conversation elsewhere...it was the British common culture i was trying to convey so I came out with what is commonly spoken of in the UK...i should know as i recently left home. These topics of conversation even enter the work place now where economies are controlled by 'intellectual adults', we all have an off button once in a while where we watch rubbish TV and talk about it, it's not all politics, theology, philosophy 24/7.

I'm not hung up on home, or missing home, like i said i have made friends and settled in very well...was just hoping to also meet fellow brits.

Thinly veiled insults aside, thank you for your suggestions but i'll stick to my non-brits for now.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

You do surprise me that you're having difficulty making friends.


----------



## Alfred1 (Jan 4, 2014)

If anyone at my place of work in the UK tried to engage me in conversation about council house television or how 'hot' Cheryl Cole is then I'd have probably sacked them.

Maybe we can all meet up to do typically British stuff.
We can start by all wearing smoking jackets, discussing the empire and watching Bridge on the River Kwai. Then we'll order a curry and end the evening with a robust discussion about football whilst drinking Stella and kicking each others heads in.

If we want to turn it into a soap opera event then we'll need some sort of disaster, perhaps a rail crash, one of us will need to get pregnant and someone else will need to admit that they're gay.
I don't have the ovaries and I'm not attracted to men, so I call dibs on the drunk violent one suffering from PTSD from the 'nam.

Or something.


----------



## UKbrownBoy (Apr 22, 2014)

Again very helpful...maybe while the two of you pat yourselves on the back for being cyber trolls, I'll wash my hands of this conversation...you complete and utter morons


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

........ what with that cheery, easy going disposition you have.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

UKbrownBoy said:


> Again very helpful...maybe while the two of you pat yourselves on the back for being cyber trolls, I'll wash my hands of this conversation...you complete and utter morons


Hmm, lesson number one in "How to get yourself banned" - I guess you've not bothered to read the forum rules about insulting other members.

Whilst humour and even dissension is allowed, personal insults are not. I don't know which 'two' you are referring to but I hope it's not me.


----------



## Alfred1 (Jan 4, 2014)

UKbrownBoy said:


> Again very helpful...maybe while the two of you pat yourselves on the back for being cyber trolls, I'll wash my hands of this conversation...you complete and utter morons


Perhaps no one wants to be your friend because you have no sense of humour and obviously take yourself way too seriously. 
Its a bit of banter, lighten up.


----------



## Alfred1 (Jan 4, 2014)

And I still never found out what a sub continental c**k fest was ???


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I've been watching this thread guys, please all take a step back and a deep breath. Somehow I don't think OP will be back but if he does, perhaps he should learn not to take some of you quite so seriously. OP, you may wish to read the forum rules to see what is being referred to.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Alfred1 said:


> And I still never found out what a sub continental c**k fest was ???


Pack it in Alfred !!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

UKbrownBoy said:


> ***it's not a race/nationality thing, sometimes you just want to talk about things only a fellow Brit would get, like Ant & Dec, Twinnings tea, London, Northerners, Cheryl Cole being hot yet talentless)***


Just for completeness,I enjoy meeting people who have no idea what any of the above is about.

As I have commented on rather bluntly at times, the attraction of Dubai for me is that it is not the UK. I really don't want to talk to anyone about Ant and/or Dec, or any other 'hip and groovy' UK cultural icons. I came to the Middle East to understand its culture, its history and all the region. I didn't come here to talk for one moment about Last of the Summer wine or Cherly Coles ar*e tattoo (which looks like a red cabbage according to a local radio commentator  )

My suggestion to the Op would be to join a sports club (football doesn't count) and he'll meet a lot of nice people who are not determined to be drunk all the time but will still have a good social life, that doesn't revolve around the worst of British culture.


----------



## UKSingDubai (Jul 25, 2014)

I am from the UK and moving from Dubai from Singapore for work in August. I dont know what Dubai is like but I found as an expat it is better to join clubs and do sports, clubs or common interests rather than just the pub as that gets boring...and expensive! Better to go to the pub after an activity then you have something common to talk about rather than the usual.
I agree what is the point of just sticking to people from your own country anyway.
The place sounds like Spain with many UK chancers. Did not meet many in Singapore as seem to screen them out. Please dont tell me the only way is essex.
I am sure its way to hot for smoking jackets but I like the look


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I hope UK BROWN boy finds his British friends but just out of curiosity, where exactly is this Subcontinental c**k fest happening?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Trouble is UKBrownBoy - the ONLY Brits who'll want to (not many I might add) talk about those sort of subjects are the newbies, like yourself. Anyone - that includes most of the commentors here - who've been here for any length of time, have moved on from our 'insular' lives and embraced a more worldly view. Some of us won't have even seen Ant & Dec for over a decade or so - nope they're not on the telly here.

You can't afford to have such a narrow view and I'd hardly call these things great things to miss about the UK either. As I said previously, most Brits come here to get away from all that garbage!


----------

